# Database Discussions > MDX and Analysis Services >  Calculated Cell Not Visible

## kgaudana

Hi Guys,

I am using Analysis Service 2000, when i am trying to Edit a Cube with Cube Editor i am not able to see option of adding a Calculated Cell. Can you tell me what could be the problem.

Regards,

Kaushal

----------

